# SOFTIN's 3rd Annual Benefit All Car Show



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey everyone!!

We moved our Benefit all car/truck/bicycle/motorcycle and car hop show to a bigger venue that is LOWRIDER FRIENDLY!!! Flyer coming soon, but I thought I'd post it now. It will be Sunday August 21st (my daughter's birthday!!) at the Santa Maria FairPark. lot's of entertainment! I had a lot of phone calls and request for a pin up contest, so we will do it again! Still need more vendors and sponsors are always welcome too! 

2 inside buildings and lot's of room to grow. E-mail me at [email protected] for a pre-reg form.

More information coming and flyer is coming soon! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

WE WILL BE THERE, CANT WAIT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Jan 31 2011, 03:08 PM~19747441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: I'll need flyers! :biggrin: 


My puter at home is acting like a 2 year old. Doesn't want to log into windows...  So I'll hopefully get it worked out assap!


----------



## Goodie2Shoez (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 31 2011, 05:25 PM~19748775
> *:biggrin:  See you and Martha in Sac next month!
> *


we are lookin forward to seein you guys in Sac. gotta do dinner or somethin


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 31 2011, 03:03 PM~19747394
> *Hey everyone!!
> 
> We moved our Benefit all car/truck/bicycle/motorcycle and car hop show to a bigger venue that is LOWRIDER FRIENDLY!!!  Flyer coming soon, but I thought I'd post it now. It will be Sunday August 21st (my daughter's birthday!!) at the Santa Maria FairPark. Brenton Wood will be playing (Other's TBA), lot's of entertainment! I had a lot of phone calls and request for a pin up contest, so we will do it again!  Still need more vendors and sponsors are always welcome too!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 31 2011, 02:03 PM~19747394
> *Hey everyone!!
> 
> We moved our Benefit all car/truck/bicycle/motorcycle and car hop show to a bigger venue that is LOWRIDER FRIENDLY!!!  Flyer coming soon, but I thought I'd post it now. It will be Sunday August 21st (my daughter's birthday!!) at the Santa Maria FairPark. Brenton Wood will be playing (Other's TBA), lot's of entertainment! I had a lot of phone calls and request for a pin up contest, so we will do it again!  Still need more vendors and sponsors are always welcome too!
> ...


it will be just like old times when we threw our shows at the fairgrounds..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This sounds pretty good little sis..............


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 31 2011, 05:25 PM~19748775
> *:wave: How's Latin World doing???
> 
> *


good getting ready for another car show season... and our picnic...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 31 2011, 05:25 PM~19748775
> *:wave: How's Latin World doing???
> :biggrin:  See you and Martha in Sac next month!
> :wave:  I'll need flyers!  :biggrin:
> ...


just let me know when you ready


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jan 31 2011, 08:12 PM~19750599
> *it will be just like old times when we threw our shows at the fairgrounds..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 1 2011, 08:26 PM~19761276
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

Cruceros will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

PLEBEZ C.C. WILL BE THERE......


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

TTT 805


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 31 2011, 03:03 PM~19747394
> *Hey everyone!!
> 
> We moved our Benefit all car/truck/bicycle/motorcycle and car hop show to a bigger venue that is LOWRIDER FRIENDLY!!!  Flyer coming soon, but I thought I'd post it now. It will be Sunday August 21st (my daughter's birthday!!) at the Santa Maria FairPark. Brenton Wood will be playing (Other's TBA), lot's of entertainment! I had a lot of phone calls and request for a pin up contest, so we will do it again!  Still need more vendors and sponsors are always welcome too!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Feb 2 2011, 07:42 AM~19765572
> *X86 *


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

LATIN EMPIRE WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN EMPIRE_@Feb 3 2011, 11:03 AM~19777234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



can you please bring her too :biggrin:


----------



## Goodie2Shoez (Jan 6, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 3 2011, 12:35 PM~19777937
> *can you please bring her too  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> we are lookin forward to seein you guys in Sac. gotta do dinner or somethin


Call me at home before Sac! For sure when will you guys be there? I still got to get our hotel. I got the condo in Vegas!!!! Well don't own it though...LOL Thanks For helping me with this Martha~ It sucks not having my computer!! I'm going through Cafe World withdrawls too! LOL! I will have it back next week! 



> :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!


 :wave: How ya doing Raffy??



> it will be just like old times when we threw our shows at the fairgrounds..


That is sooo cool! I bet Brenton Wood looks a little different. That pic was quite a few years ago. Hope our show sparks up good old memories and adds some new ones too! :thumbsup: See ya all out there!



> This sounds pretty good little sis..............


 :worship: Call me!! :biggrin: Long time no talk!! You disappeared again on me or something?? hahaha j/k Use the phone k?



> good getting ready for another car show season... and our picnic...


It should be a good season too! When's the picnic? Hope to see ya at our show!



> just let me know when you ready


Will do. Just as soon as I get my puter back from the shop I can do what I got to do and send the stuff out to you. Getting on here once a week or two when I go to S.B. for only a few minutes really bites, ya know?


> :biggrin:


 :wave: 



> Cruceros will be there :biggrin:


Cool! Thanks for the Support! I need new pics from you guys! 



> X86


 :thumbsup: 



> LATIN EMPIRE WILL BE THERE


 :thumbsup: Thanks for the support



> can you please bring her too :biggrin:


 :roflmao: Jesse!! 'm gonna tell your wife!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE!


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:run: :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 4 2011, 08:29 PM~19791454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha that's pretty much how I feel right now...hahahha


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

how much for vendors


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT

EVILWAYS might be there.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

[


> how much for vendors


What size booth space are you looking at? 10’ x 10’ ($150), 10’ x 20’ ($185) or bigger or smaller?

quote=CharkBait,Feb 9 2011, 09:29 PM~19832191]
TTT

EVILWAYS might be there.
[/quote]
Thanks Charkbait! I hope you guys can make it up! It would be REALLY weird without seeing you guys there ya know??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 12 2011, 10:06 PM~19855361
> *TTT
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 12 2011, 10:33 PM~19855593
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Happy Valentines Day! What are you two doing today?


----------



## OX.NOKTURNAL.CC (Dec 21, 2010)

NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OX.NOKTURNAL.CC_@Feb 14 2011, 10:46 AM~19866380
> *NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


Thank you for the support! Glad your coming back! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 14 2011, 07:24 AM~19865171
> *:wave: Happy Valentines Day! What are you two doing today?
> *


Nothing my wife had to work till 9pm.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 12 2011, 10:06 PM~19855361
> *TTT
> *


HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 14 2011, 11:12 PM~19873018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! :biggrin: I'm 29 again LOL!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 15 2011, 07:50 AM~19874287
> *Sorry. Did you wish her a Happy Valentines Day?
> Thanks! :biggrin: I'm 29 again LOL!
> *


 :yes: :yes: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 15 2011, 07:55 PM~19879476
> *:yes:  :yes:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Happy B Day!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Feb 16 2011, 07:19 AM~19882549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: OOOOH Thank you Jesse!! :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIFFANY*


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait+Feb 16 2011, 12:17 PM~19884398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brandon :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 15 2011, 07:50 AM~19874287
> *
> Thanks! :biggrin: I'm 29 again LOL!
> *


WERE THE SAME AGE (LOL)


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 17 2011, 11:51 AM~19893038
> *WERE THE SAME AGE (LOL)
> *


 :loco: :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Feb 16 2011, 10:00 PM~19889331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 17 2011, 11:13 PM~19899228
> *:biggrin:  Thank you Roberto!
> :wave:
> :roflmao: I'm going to be 21 in Vegas this weekend! :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 17 2011, 11:37 PM~19899417
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm Vegas bound now! :biggrin: Another Cheerleading Competition for my daughter!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 18 2011, 06:55 AM~19900352
> *I'm Vegas bound now! :biggrin: Another Cheerleading Competition for my daughter!
> *


GOOD LUCK!!! & HAVE FUN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 20 2011, 11:40 AM~19916000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 22 2011, 07:18 AM~19931294
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 22 2011, 06:24 AM~19931097
> *It was a lot of fun! Vivi's squad placed 3rd in the Nation (her 2nd cheer competition ever!) :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


   :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 23 2011, 06:48 PM~19944374
> *    :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 24 2011, 08:46 AM~19948897
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 23 2011, 02:02 PM~19942252
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 25 2011, 12:22 AM~19956510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 26 2011, 09:42 AM~19965608
> *:wave:  We're in Sac now!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 26 2011, 10:07 AM~19965728
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Feb 28 2011, 07:36 AM~19978830
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: How's everything going?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 28 2011, 07:55 PM~19983830
> *:biggrin: How's everything going?
> *


 :thumbsup: They're in 2nd!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Impressions C.C will be there.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 2 2011, 08:45 AM~19996556
> *:thumbsup: They're in 2nd!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait+Mar 2 2011, 12:29 PM~19997915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Mar 3 2011, 11:17 AM~20006625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

Really gonna try and be at this show for the third time,Tiff... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 3 2011, 11:24 PM~20011984
> *Really gonna try and be at this show for the third time,Tiff... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


   :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Mar 3 2011, 11:24 PM~20011984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5: 
:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 5 2011, 07:23 PM~20024076
> *Oh Johnny! You have been a huge support to Softin AND The show! Thank you so much! I hope it works out that you can make it.
> :h5:
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 2 2011, 02:03 PM~19998418
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 6 2011, 11:46 AM~20027633
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj+Mar 2 2011, 02:03 PM~19998418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 6 2011, 06:28 PM~20029954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Johnny! This brings tears to my eyes. Unless you have an autistic child, or know someone and all that goes with it, no one has any idea how difficult it is for the child. Until recently there wasn't hardly any type of support or programs or anything for the little guys. Now as Autism awareness grows, there is more coming out. It's not quite where it should be, but we are all getting there slowly but surely! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 6 2011, 08:34 PM~20031016
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Johnny! This brings tears to my eyes. Unless you have an autistic child, or know someone and all that goes with it, no one has any idea how difficult it is for the child. Until recently there wasn't hardly any type of support or programs or anything for the little guys. Now as Autism awareness grows, there is more coming out.  It's not quite where it should be, but we are all getting there slowly but surely! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 6 2011, 09:35 PM~20031577
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 7 2011, 05:43 AM~20033364
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 7 2011, 06:21 AM~20033437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr Lo Lo! How are ya doing?? :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 7 2011, 11:24 PM~20039330
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Tiff , hows the art working coming along ?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 8 2011, 08:15 AM~20041211
> *Sup Tiff , hows the art working coming along ?
> *


I'm waiting to get all the info to turn it in. So be ready to go k?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 8 2011, 06:35 AM~20040802
> *:wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 8 2011, 07:44 PM~20046054
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 9 2011, 12:03 PM~20051096
> *TTT
> *


 :scrutinize: :squint: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2011, 10:31 PM~20055874
> *:scrutinize:  :squint:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 8 2011, 03:02 PM~20043863
> *I'm waiting to get all the info to turn it in. So be ready to go k?
> *


 :h5:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 6 2011, 08:34 PM~20031016
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Johnny! This brings tears to my eyes. Unless you have an autistic child, or know someone and all that goes with it, no one has any idea how difficult it is for the child. Until recently there wasn't hardly any type of support or programs or anything for the little guys. Now as Autism awareness grows, there is more coming out.  It's not quite where it should be, but we are all getting there slowly but surely! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Mar 10 2011, 07:38 AM~20057702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 10 2011, 08:41 PM~20063507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 11 2011, 07:36 AM~20066378
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Mar 11 2011, 10:50 AM~20067735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 12 2011, 06:39 AM~20073955
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 13 2011, 07:07 AM~20079850
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 13 2011, 10:29 AM~20080636
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 14 2011, 06:34 AM~20086760
> *:wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Mar 14 2011, 10:27 PM~20093464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 15 2011, 05:57 AM~20095099
> *  :wave:
> :wave:
> *


HELLO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo+Mar 15 2011, 08:25 AM~20095792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 16 2011, 06:26 AM~20104405
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> :wave:
> *


How things going?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo+Mar 16 2011, 04:16 PM~20107349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good. Just got back from doing Siminars at the Fred Hall Show in Long Beach. How are things with you?


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 17 2011, 11:39 AM~20113730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :wave: That's soooo cute! I love it! Where did ya find it?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 17 2011, 11:39 AM~20113730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 18 2011, 02:03 AM~20119636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 17 2011, 11:39 AM~20113730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 17 2011, 07:48 PM~20117203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 17 2011, 03:06 PM~20115109
> *:thumbsup:  :wave: That's soooo cute!  I love it! Where did ya find it?
> *



I found it on Photobucket.com 

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 16 2011, 06:26 AM~20104405
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 18 2011, 08:53 AM~20120963
> *I found it on Photobucket.com
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: That was just too cute! The kids loved it! Thanks! and yeah they"re all monkeys! hahahahaha :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 19 2011, 07:01 AM~20127475
> *:biggrin:  That was just too cute!  The kids loved it!  Thanks!  and yeah they"re all monkeys! hahahahaha :wave:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 19 2011, 01:16 PM~20129373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Hey Tito! How are you guys doing? Thanks for the support!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 21 2011, 05:18 PM~20144983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 21 2011, 04:26 PM~20144577
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 21 2011, 09:33 PM~20147495
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Word has it from our Entertainment department that Delfonics is playing.. What do ya think raffy?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 21 2011, 09:41 PM~20147573
> *:biggrin:  Word has it from our Entertainment department that Delfonics is playing.. What do ya think raffy?
> *


 :0 :0 :h5: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 22 2011, 04:05 AM~20149384
> *:0  :0  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ checking in. Hello er'body :wave: :wave:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 21 2011, 09:41 PM~20147573
> *:biggrin:  Word has it from our Entertainment department that Delfonics is playing.. What do ya think raffy?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj+Mar 22 2011, 08:45 AM~20150541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 22 2011, 08:45 AM~20150541
> *THE CHOLO DJ checking in.  Hello er'body  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Delfonics, dammit Batman, how'd you do that?


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 22 2011, 07:41 PM~20155619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't do it, Ed did it. :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 21 2011, 09:41 PM~20147573
> *:biggrin:  Word has it from our Entertainment department that Delfonics is playing.. What do ya think raffy?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Mar 23 2011, 09:25 AM~20159848
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 23 2011, 12:54 PM~20161355
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 23 2011, 07:07 PM~20164119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 23 2011, 06:08 PM~20163667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Tiff , you get my last PM ?


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 24 2011, 05:09 AM~20167362
> *:wave:
> :0  :biggrin: :wave:
> *



Hey tiff. How ya doing girl.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Mar 24 2011, 06:14 AM~20167527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mentally or physically??? LOL! I'm doing pretty good. How about you?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :squint: :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD WILL BE THERE   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona 
AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES

40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

50'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

70'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

80'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

LUXURY- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

HOT RODS - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MUSCLE CAR - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

SPECIAL INTEREST/ LOW ROD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MOTORCYCLE - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - CUSTOM - 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S-SUV- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S- TRUCKS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD -FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EURO'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EL CAMINO/RANCHERO - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

—------------------------------------------------------------------------

BICYCLE CATEGORIES

16" - BELOW- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

20" - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

BEACH CRUISERS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

3 WHEEL- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

---------------------------------------------------------------------—------------------------------------------

----SPECIALTY AWARDS-----

FURTHEST TRAVELED

MOST PLAQUED CARS

BEST PAINT

BEST CHROME

BEST ENGINE

BEST UPHOLSTRY


------BEST OF SHOW----
BEST CAR

BEST TRUCK

BEST BICYCLE

BEST OF SHOW MUST BE FULL SHOW

-----------------------------------—---------------------------------------

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW HOP RULES

SINGLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 8 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER SINGLE: 35" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY STOCK LOWERS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SINGLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DOUBLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER DOUBLE: 37" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY / STOCK LOWERS / 12 BATTERIES MAX

DOUBLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DANCERS: MUST COMPLETE 90 SEC.

***ATTENTION ALL - SINGLES - SUPER SINGLE - DOUBLE - SUPER DOUBLE ***
MUST HAVE SHOCKS OR YOU WILL BE PUT IN RADICAL CLASS

*** 3 MAKE A CLASS *** 

*** CASH PRIZES - 1ST $300 - 2ND $100 ***

ANY QUESTIONS ON HOP CALL SERGIO 661-431-5281


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>USO C.C. WILL BE THERE ROLLIN DEEP</span>... :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

[


> TTT AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD WILL BE THERE   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Thank you for the support AZTEC!! 



quote=crayzy 8,Mar 25 2011, 09:14 AM~20177410]
















Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona 
AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES

40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

50'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

70'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

80'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

LUXURY- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

HOT RODS - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MUSCLE CAR - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

SPECIAL INTEREST/ LOW ROD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MOTORCYCLE - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - CUSTOM - 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S-SUV- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S- TRUCKS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD -FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EURO'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EL CAMINO/RANCHERO - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

—------------------------------------------------------------------------

BICYCLE CATEGORIES

16" - BELOW- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

20" - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

BEACH CRUISERS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

3 WHEEL- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

---------------------------------------------------------------------—------------------------------------------

----SPECIALTY AWARDS-----

FURTHEST TRAVELED

MOST PLAQUED CARS

BEST PAINT

BEST CHROME

BEST ENGINE

BEST UPHOLSTRY
------BEST OF SHOW----
BEST CAR

BEST TRUCK

BEST BICYCLE

BEST OF SHOW MUST BE FULL SHOW

-----------------------------------—---------------------------------------

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW HOP RULES

SINGLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 8 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER SINGLE: 35" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY STOCK LOWERS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SINGLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DOUBLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER DOUBLE: 37" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY / STOCK LOWERS / 12 BATTERIES MAX

DOUBLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DANCERS: MUST COMPLETE 90 SEC.

***ATTENTION ALL - SINGLES - SUPER SINGLE - DOUBLE - SUPER DOUBLE ***
MUST HAVE SHOCKS OR YOU WILL BE PUT IN RADICAL CLASS

*** 3 MAKE A CLASS *** 

*** CASH PRIZES - 1ST $300 - 2ND $100 ***

ANY QUESTIONS ON HOP CALL SERGIO 661-431-5281
[/quote]


:thumbsup: Looking good AZTEC IMAGE!!



> <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>USO C.C. WILL BE THERE ROLLIN DEEP</span>... :thumbsup:


Hey Hey Frankie!! Thanks for the support AND the help!! :biggrin:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Feb 2 2011, 07:42 AM~19765572
> *Yes ..we will be there!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Mar 25 2011, 09:11 AM~20177396
> *TTT AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD WILL BE THERE     :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte+Mar 25 2011, 11:29 PM~20183648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Softin's 3rd Annual Charity ALL Car Show Pre-Registration Form
Sunday August 21, 2011
at the Santa Maria Fair Park
937 S.Thornburg Street, Santa Maria, CA 93458

Indoor Convention Center can move in night before times tba
Outside and Pavilion indoor spot move in 6:00 AM - 10:30 AM Show time 11:00 AM til 5:00 PM
This is an ALL Car/Truck/Bomb/Motorcycle/Bicycle show!!! 

100% of proceeds fund programs for the physically &Mentally impaired, victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk

Over 200 trophies for 1st and 2nd places. Cash prizes & Specialty trophies 
Best All Around, Best Car, Best Bomb, Best Truck, Best Bike, Furthest Distance & More!!
Early Bird Pre-registration in by June 28th, 2011 $25, (Bikes $10)
Pre-register by August 19th, 2011 $35.00 (Bikes $15)
Or on-sight Registration $40.00 (Bikes $20) 
Indoor/outdoor show. Limited indoor space so register early and (request indoor space). 
Getting an indoor spot is first pre-reg's in (with indoor request) will get indoor until all spaces are full 
Show goes on, rain or shine No Refunds No Alcohol 
Dash Plaques for Pre-registraters. Event T-shirts on sale at show
Live entertainment
We have a host hotel, so if you need rooms, let me know! 
For more information contact: Capt. Tiffany Vague at [email protected]

Mail in entree form with Check or Money order (Payable to SOFTIN, Inc.) send to:
Tiffany Vague 1192 S. 13th St. Grover Beach, Ca. 93433

Club name:_______________________________________________________

Your name:__________________ Phone ___________email_______________

Address:________________ City_________________State________zip______

Year:_______ Make:_________ Model:___________ Class:_______________


Car Hoppers can enter the Hop and the Show too!!


In consideration of the acceptance of the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this Entry Form, release and discharge sponsors, their representatives, and anyone else connected with "SOFTINS' 3rd Annual Benefit Car Show:" and Santa Maria Fairgrounds from all known damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an entrant to his/her property. Further, each entrant agrees to indemnify all of the foregoing entries, firms, persons and bodies from any and all liability occasioned from any conduct of entrants or participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and under the direction and control of entrant.
No Refunds No Alcohol (vehicles/bags will be checked). No Attitudes

Signed:____________________________________________ Date:_________________


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 26 2011, 11:05 AM~20185694
> *Softin's 3rd Annual Charity ALL Car Show Pre-Registration Form
> Sunday August 21, 2011
> at the Santa Maria Fair Park
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 26 2011, 08:04 PM~20188879
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 27 2011, 05:29 AM~20190993
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 27 2011, 08:49 AM~20191621
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 27 2011, 02:23 PM~20193707
> *:wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 27 2011, 07:56 PM~20196406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking for more vendors. Especially food vendors


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Mar 28 2011, 09:34 PM~20206255
> * TTT
> *


:wave: NewCrowd!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking good Tiff!

1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18.

Who else is coming out in support for SOFTIN's special needs children???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Mar 29 2011, 01:54 PM~20211038
> *Looking good Tiff!
> 
> 1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Mar 29 2011, 05:49 AM~20207974
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 29 2011, 08:09 PM~20213873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is a righteous fundraiser for kids with special needs, I know. So if you only attend one fundraiser for kids this year, please make it this one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 30 2011, 08:08 PM~20223079
> *This is a righteous fundraiser for kids with special needs, I know. So if you only attend one fundraiser for kids this year, please make it this one. Thanks in advance.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj+Mar 30 2011, 08:08 PM~20223079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 30 2011, 08:08 PM~20223079
> *This is a righteous fundraiser for kids with special needs, I know. So if you only attend one fundraiser for kids this year, please make it this one. Thanks in advance.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine+Mar 29 2011, 01:54 PM~20211038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: You guys coming up???


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 31 2011, 02:01 PM~20228763
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> TTT


 :cheesy: :wave: 



> TTT


 :wave: 


quote=Aint no Body!,Mar 31 2011, 07:38 PM~20231163]
:wave: :wave: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 1 2011, 12:34 PM~20236668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 1 2011, 04:40 PM~20238057
> *:wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ checking in again. :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 1 2011, 05:27 PM~20238303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine+Apr 3 2011, 06:42 AM~20246942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 3 2011, 12:43 PM~20248476
> *:wave:
> :wave: :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY TIFFANY! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Mar 29 2011, 12:54 PM~20211038
> *Looking good Tiff!
> 
> 1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> ...


Thee Artistics will be in the house


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 3 2011, 02:13 PM~20248951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 3rd round, will I ever get to meet Stilo-G?? How's it going??


1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18. High Rollers
19. Brown Sensation
20.Thee Artistics


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 3 2011, 07:58 PM~20250973
> *:biggrin:
> Hey you~  am I gonna see you again this year?? Again, thanks for all your advice and help! :biggrin:
> :biggrin: 3rd round, will I ever get to meet Stilo-G??  How's it going??
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 3 2011, 08:58 PM~20250973
> *:biggrin:
> Hey you~  am I gonna see you again this year?? Again, thanks for all your advice and help! :biggrin:
> :biggrin: 3rd round, will I ever get to meet Stilo-G??  How's it going??
> ...



Hey you~ am I gonna see you again this year?? Again, thanks for all your advice and help! :biggrin: 


:biggrin: I'M GOING 2 WORK ON TIFFANY AND MAYBE BRING IF THINGS GO RIGHT SOME CAR CLUB FRIEND MY SIDE WILL ROLLING DOWN WITH ME. 
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18. High Rollers
19. Brown Sensation
20.Thee Artistics
:wow: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN EMPIRE+Apr 3 2011, 08:04 PM~20251016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Work on me?? You givin me a brain transplant??? LOL! Hey, you emailed my hubby about the meeting and not me! What no love for me anymore??? hahaha j/k! He forgot to log out, so I opened up, saw the email, opened it up then puzzled when It ready, "hey Shaun"...I was like, " JROCK???", then noticed up above his name. So tried to get some dirt on him going through his emails, and came up with nothing! hahahahahaha!






> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Apr 4 2011, 05:57 AM~20253559
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco+Apr 4 2011, 08:02 AM~20254175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Hi Grandpa!  You don't look like a Grandpa!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 4 2011, 07:42 AM~20254041
> *:biggrin:  How's LATIN Empire doing??
> Work on me??  You givin me a brain transplant??? LOL!  Hey, you emailed my hubby about the meeting and not me! What no love for me anymore??? hahaha j/k!  He forgot to log out, so I opened up, saw the email, opened it up then puzzled when It ready, "hey Shaun"...I was like, " JROCK???", then noticed up above his name.  So tried to get some dirt on him going through his emails, and came up with nothing! hahahahahaha!
> :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahahaha you ain't got notin on me! hahahahahaha!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Apr 4 2011, 12:22 PM~20256251
> *Hahahahahaha you ain't got notin on me! hahahahahaha!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll find something.....


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 4 2011, 02:22 PM~20257041
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'll find something.....
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Apr 4 2011, 05:57 AM~20253559
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 4 2011, 09:13 PM~20260885
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 5 2011, 08:33 AM~20263776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


We have room for a few bikes to be inside. So get your pre-reg's in for that...


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 5 2011, 08:33 AM~20263776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

* TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo Dj checking in again!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine+Apr 5 2011, 06:54 PM~20268325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18. High Rollers
19. Brown Sensation
20.Thee Artistics
21. Nite Life
22.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 6 2011, 04:22 PM~20275877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey monkey!! :biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2011, 12:01 PM~20274196
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood+Apr 6 2011, 06:09 PM~20276641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Checking in again!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine+Apr 7 2011, 10:58 AM~20282716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2011, 11:01 AM~20274196
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Apr 7 2011, 07:27 PM~20286437
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Hey Chris!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 7 2011, 03:13 PM~20284575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 7 2011, 12:18 PM~20283364
> *Checking in again!!!!!!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 7 2011, 09:05 PM~20287334
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 8 2011, 06:07 AM~20289621
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

HEY TIFFANY...IS THE FLYER DONE YET?...NEED A COPY TO SEND TO MY OTHER USO CHAPTERS...THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 8 2011, 07:18 PM~20294927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent you the attachment of the pre-reg forms for the show for your other chapter. Did you get it?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

You can also download the pre-reg forms and flyers on the softin web site at www.softininc.org. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

What is a dynamic page?? I'm trying to post the car show flyer... :uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

still trying to upload it from FB to here...


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 31 2011, 03:49 PM~19747854
> *WE WILL BE THERE, CANT WAIT!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Apr 11 2011, 09:53 AM~20310578
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 11 2011, 01:22 PM~20311791
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Apr 11 2011, 04:34 PM~20313072
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 11 2011, 11:03 PM~20316765
> *:run:  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 12 2011, 08:38 AM~20318633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! What's that movie called...It's like on the tip of my tongue. Has the guy all spun walking around in a huge diaper and a baby bottle and a huge bunny! hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine+Apr 12 2011, 05:04 PM~20322313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 12 2011, 08:38 AM~20318633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2011, 12:01 PM~20274196
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 12 2011, 09:07 PM~20324792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Apr 13 2011, 08:17 AM~20327628
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 13 2011, 04:35 PM~20331376
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo+Apr 13 2011, 05:33 PM~20331883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo+Apr 14 2011, 08:15 AM~20336857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm the dj, I'm the dj, I'm the dj, I'm the dj, I'm the dj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj+Apr 14 2011, 12:16 PM~20338436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 14 2011, 12:16 PM~20338436
> *I'm the dj, I'm the dj, I'm the dj, I'm the dj, I'm the dj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 14 2011, 09:27 PM~20342669
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, I just got back from one of the most beautifulist hotel's I've seen! Our choice hotel for SOFTIN's benefit car show is at the Santa Maria Inn. It's just gorgeous! And guys, your wives, girlfriends, etc..will love it! It's a full hotel with beautiful landscaping, heated pool and spa in a garden setting. 801 Espresso Cafe with Starbucks coffee, fitness center/sauna, massage therapist, restaurants, tap room bar, poker room, tower shoppes, wine cellar, hair salon, nail solon etc etc. It's gorgeous! If you need a room. I have some on hold, the Historical part $104 Friday, same with Saturday rates, $84 For Sunday. For in the tower $124 Friday/Saturday Sunday night rate $104. You can call and book your reservations at 805-928-7777 tell them your with the SOFTIN's Car Show. Hurry and book, because the rooms fill up fast. Deadline is July 20th, to book a room, unless they're gone! :0


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 15 2011, 12:47 PM~20346549
> *Okay, I just got back from one of the most beautifulist hotel's I've seen!  Our choice hotel for SOFTIN's benefit car show is at the Santa Maria Inn.  It's just gorgeous!  And guys, your wives, girlfriends, etc..will love it!  It's a full hotel with beautiful landscaping, heated pool and spa in a garden setting.  801 Espresso Cafe with Starbucks coffee, fitness center/sauna, massage therapist, restaurants, tap room bar, poker room, tower shoppes, wine cellar, hair salon, nail solon etc etc.  It's gorgeous!  If you need a room. I have some on hold, the Historical part $104 Friday, same with Saturday rates, $84 For Sunday.  For in the tower $124 Friday/Saturday Sunday night rate $104.  You can call and book your reservations at 805-928-7777 tell them your with the SOFTIN's Car Show.  Hurry and book, because the rooms fill up fast.  Deadline is July 20th, to book a room, unless they're gone! :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Apr 15 2011, 02:59 PM~20347228
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 15 2011, 12:47 PM~20346549
> *Okay, I just got back from one of the most beautifulist hotel's I've seen!  Our choice hotel for SOFTIN's benefit car show is at the Santa Maria Inn.  It's just gorgeous!  And guys, your wives, girlfriends, etc..will love it!  It's a full hotel with beautiful landscaping, heated pool and spa in a garden setting.  801 Espresso Cafe with Starbucks coffee, fitness center/sauna, massage therapist, restaurants, tap room bar, poker room, tower shoppes, wine cellar, hair salon, nail solon etc etc.  It's gorgeous!  If you need a room. I have some on hold, the Historical part $104 Friday, same with Saturday rates, $84 For Sunday.  For in the tower $124 Friday/Saturday Sunday night rate $104.  You can call and book your reservations at 805-928-7777 tell them your with the SOFTIN's Car Show.  Hurry and book, because the rooms fill up fast.  Deadline is July 20th, to book a room, unless they're gone! :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 15 2011, 08:48 PM~20349446
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 16 2011, 11:11 AM~20352395
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 16 2011, 06:53 PM~20354466
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 16 2011, 09:52 PM~20355701
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 17 2011, 06:20 AM~20357190
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

Tiff~ I'm supposed to remind you to post up the catagory list!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 17 2011, 06:36 AM~20357229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks! I'll post it up asap. It's a lot of typing to do! LOL


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 17 2011, 02:46 PM~20359199
> *:wave:
> :biggrin: Thanks!  I'll post it up asap.  It's a lot of typing to do!  LOL
> *


 :squint: :squint: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 17 2011, 09:07 PM~20361646
> *:squint:  :squint:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2011, 12:01 PM~20274196
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 18 2011, 05:11 AM~20363382
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad+Apr 18 2011, 10:27 AM~20364723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup I'm a nervous wreck! Today my daughter starts try outs for H.S cheer. Yes I did say H.S (High School)! Oh where did the time go??? This may make you all laugh! Yesterday morning, thinking about it, I grabbed the salt and started put it into my coffee. Not realizing it quickly drank half a cup of it before realizing it's salt not sugar! That's disgusting!! Funniest part of it, is the salt is in a whole different cabinet above the stove then where the sugar bowl is (right next to the coffee!) LOL


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo+Apr 19 2011, 08:41 AM~20372238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 19 2011, 06:50 AM~20371634
> *Yup I'm a nervous wreck!  Today my daughter starts try outs for H.S cheer.  Yes I did say H.S (High School)!  Oh where did the time go???  This may make you all laugh!  Yesterday morning, thinking about it, I grabbed the salt and started put it into my coffee.  Not realizing it quickly drank half a cup of it before realizing it's salt not sugar!  That's disgusting!!  Funniest part of it, is the salt is in a whole different cabinet above the stove then where the sugar bowl is (right next to the coffee!)  LOL
> *


 :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 19 2011, 05:55 PM~20375906
> *:run:  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


That's exactly how I feel! :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18. High Rollers
19. Brown Sensation
20.Thee Artistics
21. Nite Life
22. Xclusives Car-club
23.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2011, 07:28 AM~20379863
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18. High Rollers
19. Brown Sensation
20.Thee Artistics
21. Nite Life
22. Xclusives Car-club
23. Viejitos
24.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2011, 07:59 AM~20380023
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Apr 20 2011, 11:22 AM~20381341
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2011, 07:59 AM~20380023
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2011, 07:59 AM~20380023
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

gettin closer


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 19 2011, 06:50 AM~20371634
> *Yup I'm a nervous wreck!  Today my daughter starts try outs for H.S cheer.  Yes I did say H.S (High School)!  Oh where did the time go???  This may make you all laugh!  Yesterday morning, thinking about it, I grabbed the salt and started put it into my coffee.  Not realizing it quickly drank half a cup of it before realizing it's salt not sugar!  That's disgusting!!  Funniest part of it, is the salt is in a whole different cabinet above the stove then where the sugar bowl is (right next to the coffee!)  LOL
> *


done that many times, being half awake gettin ready to leave for work.....that shit will wake ya up real quick....lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 19 2011, 06:32 PM~20376158
> *That's exactly how I feel! :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo+Apr 20 2011, 11:17 AM~20381308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's the truth! It did do that! LOL


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18. High Rollers
19. Brown Sensation
20.Thee Artistics
21. Nite Life
22. Xclusives Car-club
23. Stangpede Mustangs
24.Viejitos
25.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Apr 21 2011, 09:32 AM~20388649
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2011, 07:59 AM~20380023
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Apr 21 2011, 09:32 AM~20388649
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj+Apr 21 2011, 01:13 PM~20390012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 21 2011, 05:26 PM~20391850
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 21 2011, 07:58 PM~20393050
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 22 2011, 03:37 AM~20394858
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 22 2011, 03:52 AM~20394886
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 23 2011, 04:06 AM~20401420
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2011, 07:59 AM~20380023
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


TTT WE GOT THE LUCKY NUMBER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 23 2011, 10:07 AM~20402398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: I didn't even think about that! Number 7~~ Lucky number 7 :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Happy Easter!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Still needing more food vendors please.... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2011, 04:55 PM~20410347
> *Happy Easter!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hope you had a good Easter


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 25 2011, 08:59 PM~20419719
> *Hope you had a good Easter
> *


We did~ :biggrin: What did you guys do?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On stage at this show, THE DELFONICS!! IT'S GOING TO BE FIRME!!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo+Apr 26 2011, 08:11 AM~20422312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 23 2011, 04:06 AM~20401420
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 26 2011, 08:11 AM~20422312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Apr 27 2011, 05:35 AM~20430017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 28 2011, 03:48 AM~20438030
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ checking in from school. (Westwood College South Bay Campus). Gonna be a Juvenile Gang and drug counselor. I graduate in July, then going on to a master's program. TOP THAT


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2011, 07:59 AM~20380023
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 28 2011, 04:00 AM~20438047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! for the Homies. *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 28 2011, 11:42 AM~20440125
> *THE CHOLO DJ checking in from school. (Westwood College South Bay Campus). Gonna be a Juvenile Gang and drug counselor. I graduate in July, then going on to a master's program. TOP THAT
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 28 2011, 11:42 AM~20440125
> *THE CHOLO DJ checking in from school. (Westwood College South Bay Campus). Gonna be a Juvenile Gang and drug counselor. I graduate in July, then going on to a master's program. TOP THAT
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 29 2011, 11:47 AM~20448032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Apr 30 2011, 03:40 AM~20452906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 1 2011, 01:42 PM~20460104
> *TTT
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 1 2011, 02:24 PM~20460246
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like this is going to be a great show!!! thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Where did you hold the last 2 car shows at???


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

SM Impalas will be there


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS+May 2 2011, 03:00 PM~20468569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 



1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18. High Rollers
19. Brown Sensation
20.Thee Artistics
21. Nite Life
22. Xclusives Car-club
23. Stangpede Mustangs
24.Viejitos
25. SM Impalas
26.


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

LATIN EMPIRE WILL SUPPORT THIS EVENT 100% WILL BE THERE IN FULL EFFECT :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 2 2011, 06:53 AM~20465062
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW...ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE..HEY TIFF GIVE ME A RING..THANKS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrrl+May 2 2011, 10:19 PM~20472442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Frankie! I'll give ya a call tonight.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

$25 Pre-reg by June 28th


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 3 2011, 01:51 PM~20476474
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 3 2011, 05:48 PM~20478088
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 4 2011, 10:56 AM~20483261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18. High Rollers
19. Brown Sensation
20.Thee Artistics
21. Nite Life
22. Xclusives Car-club
23. Stangpede Mustangs
24.Viejitos
25. SM Impalas
26. Mad Bomberz
27.

Here's our Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/eve...155142127867548


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Was Up Tiff! :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 4 2011, 07:36 PM~20486405
> *Was Up Tiff!  :nicoderm:
> *


Hey Tony!! :wave: How are ya?? What are you guys doing?? How are things down there??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2011, 07:33 PM~20486358
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 4 2011, 11:04 PM~20488029
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ AND THE DELFONICS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 5 2011, 08:01 AM~20489423
> *THE CHOLO DJ AND THE DELFONICS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 5 2011, 06:59 PM~20493686
> *:wave:
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2011, 07:33 PM~20486358
> *1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> 3. Cruceros C.C
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@May 6 2011, 08:42 PM~20500691
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@May 9 2011, 01:26 PM~20515253
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 10 2011, 10:09 PM~20527212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2011, 04:07 AM~20544138
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey tiff i need flyers for my shop


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine+May 13 2011, 10:49 AM~20545725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chris! Will you be at the shop this weekend? I'm in SB but will be back up there tomorrow. I can swing by the shop. Let me know what time is good...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2011, 09:56 PM~20549575
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@May 16 2011, 05:31 AM~20561330
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@May 17 2011, 07:00 AM~20569466
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2011, 09:26 AM~20562376
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 18 2011, 10:05 AM~20578137
> *:wave:
> *


OMG you live! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB+May 19 2011, 12:28 PM~20586307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you, how's it going?


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Been busy. Working on some rides for the Ventura show. Trying to work on mine Truck when I get time.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait+May 20 2011, 08:40 AM~20592611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Jesse! Wow no food pics on here ey? LOL THANK GOD I don't have to drewl over your lunch! :roflmao:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@May 20 2011, 04:29 PM~20595120
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@May 21 2011, 09:11 PM~20601758
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18. High Rollers
19. Brown Sensation
20.Thee Artistics
21. Nite Life
22. Xclusives Car-club
23. Stangpede Mustangs
24.Viejitos
25. SM Impalas
26. Mad Bomberz
27. Majestics
28.


Here's our Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/eve...155142127867548
[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2011, 05:25 AM~20608851
> *TTT
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 23 2011, 06:04 PM~20613001
> *:0  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey! What have you been up to???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

We will be having a hop too again this year! :biggrin:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

ONELIFE C,C, WILL BE THERE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@May 24 2011, 06:22 PM~20621159
> *ONELIFE C,C,  WILL  BE  THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks for the support!!!



1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18. High Rollers
19. Brown Sensation
20.Thee Artistics
21. Nite Life
22. Xclusives Car-club
23. Stangpede Mustangs
24.Viejitos
25. SM Impalas
26. Mad Bomberz
27. Majestics
28. ONELIFE C.C.
29.


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 25 2011, 06:10 AM~20624687
> *:thumbsup: Thanks for the support!!!
> 1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
> 2. NewCrowd C.C
> ...


4 SURE HOMIE :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

hahaha, that's Tiffany, she's a girl...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@May 25 2011, 09:16 AM~20625113
> *4  SURE  HOMIE  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: got your PM and replied.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 25 2011, 10:26 AM~20625625
> *hahaha, that's Tiffany, she's a girl...
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I returned your call...............................


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 25 2011, 07:38 PM~20629352
> *I returned your call...............................
> *


My bad... I'll call you later today.... It's a bit early to call right now..LOL


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm still waiting for flyers and we need to talk about the hop tiff.. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 26 2011, 08:03 AM~20632323
> *I'm still waiting for flyers and we need to talk about the hop tiff.. :biggrin:
> *


I'll give ya a call right after I get the boys from school... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

How much for the hop?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine+May 27 2011, 10:01 AM~20640508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same price as for the other entries. :biggrin: $25 if pre reg before June 28th.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:d ttt


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: Hey you!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SOFTIN said:


> :biggrin: Hey you!


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Early bird pre registration deadline is June 28th, it's sneaking up on us! If you haven't already pre-reg'd, get those in asap...


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

fantamonte said:


> :thumbsup:


 :wave:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Shoeshine said:


> TTT


:biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

From what I hear, Zapp and The Delfonics will be there.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> From what I hear, Zapp and The Delfonics will be there.


Thats the word from what I heard....waiting for comfirmation...




CharkBait said:


> TTT


How are you doing??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE GETTING DOWN AT THIS FUNDRAISER. BRING YOUR BEST DANCE MOVES, MOTOWN LYRIC KNOWLEDGE AND SOME ODD ITEMS, BECAUSE THEY JST MIGHT WIN YOU A PRIZE.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

SOFTIN said:


> Thats the word from what I heard....waiting for comfirmation...
> 
> 
> How are you doing??



Fantastic.


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE GETTING DOWN AT THIS FUNDRAISER. BRING YOUR BEST DANCE MOVES, MOTOWN LYRIC KNOWLEDGE AND SOME ODD ITEMS, BECAUSE THEY JST MIGHT WIN YOU A PRIZE.


How about an old toothbrush used to scrub the toilets?? LOL




CharkBait said:


> Fantastic.


Cool!



Sinbad said:


> TTT


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

"Early Bird Pre-registration deadline is coming up for the $25 price for rides and $10 price for bikes. If you haven't already sent your apps in, get them in asap before the price goes up for the normal pre-reg price...


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ESEROB said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave: Hey again... How are you? Happy Father's day~


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Early bird pre reg deadline is June 28th..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ checking in


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

HI TIFFANY...:thumbsup:...HOW IS THE HOP INFO COMING OUT? ANYONE REG, FOR THE HOP YET? ANY SPONSERS? HAVE A GOOD DAY...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ checking in


Check lol


OGUSO805 said:


> HI TIFFANY...:thumbsup:...HOW IS THE HOP INFO COMING OUT? ANYONE REG, FOR THE HOP YET? ANY SPONSERS? HAVE A GOOD DAY...


 I'm waiting for your guy's pre-reg forms... How are ya doing??


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

83_elco said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Remember Early bird pre-reg ends June 28th for $25. Then it's the pre-reg price after.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats Rite :thumbsup::drama:


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin (Oct 3, 2009)

ESEROB said:


> TTT 805


:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Cadillac Dreamin said:


> Thats Rite :thumbsup::drama:


 :wave:


My family is in the process of moving. I am extending the Early Bird Pre reg for 2 weeks because I won't be able to turn in the paperwork until then. So if you haven't sent in the pre-reg forms yet, get em in asap for the $25 price. I won't have computer access for a few days, so if you need a pre-reg form, please go to our web site at www.softininc.org and download the pre-reg form.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


>


:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ checking in again. It's almost time, hope er'body's ready!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Early Bird Pre-reg ends July 30th for the $25 price..


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

SOFTIN said:


> Early Bird Pre-reg ends July 30th for the $25 price..


HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD ON YOUR MOVE TIFFANY!...TALK 2 U SOON


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

SOFTIN said:


> Early bird pre reg deadline is June 28th..


 WHO HAS THE FORMS NEED 6-8 FORMS PM ME THE PERSON IN CHARGE THANKS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

OGUSO805 said:


> HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD ON YOUR MOVE TIFFANY!...TALK 2 U SOON


Hey you! everything is coming along. I have a bedroom now..LOL working on the kitchen...LOL




jrrl said:


> WHO HAS THE FORMS NEED 6-8 FORMS PM ME THE PERSON IN CHARGE THANKS


 I PM'd ya. 
Quickest way would be to download the forms from the web site at www.softininc.org. But I can mail them, but need your addy


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

WHATS THE LATEST COUNT ON CAR CLUBS COMING TO THE SHOW..:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I believe there are member from atleast 31 clubs so far. This is a show that has been very difficult to put together for so many different reasons. But SOFTIN has done what needs to be done to make it through to our 3rd Annual Fundraiser to help children and broken families in need. Why do I say "we", well, as quiet as it is kept, "I", Mike, THE CHOLO DJ, am part of the board of directors. So I hope everyone possible can make it out to this fundraiser, because that is what it is, a fundraiser for many in need. Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

:nicoderm:

1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18. High Rollers
19. Brown Sensation
20.Thee Artistics
21. Nite Life
22. Xclusives Car-club
23. Stangpede Mustangs
24.Viejitos
25. SM Impalas
26. Mad Bomberz
27.

Here's our Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/eve...155142127867548[/QUOTE]


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok ladies, it's Pin Up contest time. Sign up now for your chance to win some cash and great prizes!
All you girls bring your family and friends, because the judging is going to be done primarily by spectators. So the more friends and family you have attend with you, the more votes you will receive to help you win!! Cash prizes!

Entry is easy to do. $10 spectator cost, then you go to Deluxe Photography and video booth and see Eddie. He will give you a simple form to fill out and your in. It's that easy! So see ya there!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

VIA TIFFANY(SOFTIN): Early bird pre-reg ends July 30th, so get those entries in for $25 by then, if you haven't already sent them in. Tiffany will be emailing confirmation out to those that have turned them in over the weekend.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pin-up girls???????:worship::worship: I can't wait!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> ttt


hahahaha, I managed to get on here!!!! Wooohot reply to any messages!!! Hopefully when I return tonight I can get back on... Thanks guys for keeping this up!oo! For weeks it would let me log on, but couldn't reply to posts or messages!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok ladies, it's Pin Up contest time. Sign up now for your chance to win some cash and great prizes!
All you girls bring your family and friends, because the judging is going to be done primarily by spectators. So the more friends and family you have attend with you, the more votes you will receive to help you win!! Cash prizes!

Entry is easy to do. $10 spectator cost, then you go to Deluxe Photography and video booth and see Eddie. He will give you a simple form to fill out and your in. It's that easy! So see ya there!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:

1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18. High Rollers
19. Brown Sensation
20.Thee Artistics
21. Nite Life
22. Xclusives Car-club
23. Stangpede Mustangs
24.Viejitos
25. SM Impalas
26. Mad Bomberz
27. Old Town Car Club
28. All For One
29. Early Ford V8
30.

Here's our Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/eve...155142127867548


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

SOFTIN said:


> :thumbsup:


HELLO TIFFANY...:wave:...HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD WITH THE SHOW...I JUST MEET ED THATS DOING THE CONCERT...HE TOLD ME WHAT GROUPS ARE PERFORMING...WOW...THATS ALL I CAN SAY!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

OGUSO805 said:


> HELLO TIFFANY...:wave:...HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD WITH THE SHOW...I JUST MEET ED THATS DOING THE CONCERT...HE TOLD ME WHAT GROUPS ARE PERFORMING...WOW...THATS ALL I CAN SAY!


Pretty cool concert line up huh? I'm happy with that!


1. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
2. NewCrowd C.C
3. Cruceros C.C
4. PLEBEZ C.C. 
5. LATIN EMPIRE
6. TOUCH OF STYLE 
7. GOODTIMES 
8. EVILWAYS 
9. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB 
10. SOCIOS
11. Impressions C.C
12. Style Unlimited
13. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 
14. Redemption C.C
15. USO C.C. 
16. Reflection C.C
17. Golden State Classics
18. High Rollers
19. Brown Sensation
20.Thee Artistics
21. Nite Life
22. Xclusives Car-club
23. Stangpede Mustangs
24.Viejitos
25. SM Impalas
26. Mad Bomberz
27. Old Town Car Club
28. All For One
29. Early Ford V8
30. Old Town Car club
31.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Car Show & Hop! Pre-register by August 19th, 2011 $35.00 (Bikes $15) Or on-sight Registration $40.00 (Bikes $20)


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Once again, THE CHOLO DJ checking in.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OGUSO805 said:


> HELLO TIFFANY...:wave:...HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD WITH THE SHOW...I JUST MEET ED THATS DOING THE CONCERT...HE TOLD ME WHAT GROUPS ARE PERFORMING...WOW...THATS ALL I CAN SAY!


Put it out there big dogg, so that everybody knows!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Ed said Delfonics and The Origionals and waiting on his confirmation on the others!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

August 21st in Santa Maria


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pin-up contest too???:fool2:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Pin-up contest too???:fool2:


:roflmaoon't let your wife see this!! :roflmao:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

PLEBEZ C.C. pre-reg. forms in the mail.....we see u there.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

old town cc will b ther cant wait 4 the show


----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)

oldtown63 said:


> old town cc will b ther cant wait 4 the show


 C MON cant wait hell ya


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

83_elco said:


> PLEBEZ C.C. pre-reg. forms in the mail.....we see u there.:thumbsup:


 Cool!




oldtown63 said:


> old town cc will b ther cant wait 4 the show


 Thank you Old Town for the Support!




SIK_9D1 said:


> View attachment 348113





SIK_9D1 said:


> Will Be there!


 Hey Tony!! 



congo said:


> C MON cant wait hell ya


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

NICE WEATHER TODAY IN SANTA MARIA, CA....LETS HOPE WE HAVE THE SAME WEATHER NEXT WEEKEND FOR THE SHOW..


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

9 MORE DAYS EVERYONE...CAN'T WAIT...DON'T FORGET HOW WE DO IT THE NIGHT BEFORE A SHOW..CRUISE NIGHT SAT AUG 20TH...LETS PACK DOWN BROADWAY WAY AND SHOW HOW THE 805 CRUISES...:thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:chuck: 9 more days!!!:run:


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

OGUSO805 said:


> 9 MORE DAYS EVERYONE...CAN'T WAIT...DON'T FORGET HOW WE DO IT THE NIGHT BEFORE A SHOW..CRUISE NIGHT SAT AUG 20TH...LETS PACK DOWN BROADWAY WAY AND SHOW HOW THE 805 CRUISES...:thumbsup:


LETS DO THIS:thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Dnt forget about the hop its Gna go down


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

tone loc said:


> LETS DO THIS:thumbsup:


:yes:


CROWDS91 said:


> Dnt forget about the hop its Gna go down


:run: I won't!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

CROWDS91 said:


> Dnt forget about the hop its Gna go down


Cant wait....:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

4_PLAY! said:


> Cant wait....:wave:


Me neither! Norman Carter and the Delfonics will be playing!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Tiff, call Martha when ya get a chance. She said she was tryin to get a hold of you


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

OGUSO805 said:


> 9 MORE DAYS EVERYONE...CAN'T WAIT...DON'T FORGET HOW WE DO IT THE NIGHT BEFORE A SHOW..CRUISE NIGHT SAT AUG 20TH...LETS PACK DOWN BROADWAY WAY AND SHOW HOW THE 805 CRUISES...:thumbsup:


 THAT WHAT WE DO


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

SOFTIN said:


> :wave: Hey again... How are you? Happy Father's day~


 HI TIFFANY WE WILL BE OUT THERE ONELIFE CARCLUB


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

THAT'S RIGHT CHRIS...EVERYONE DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE HOP! THAT'S GOING DOWN IN THE FAIRGOUNDS ARENA...ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW W/ 2 INDOOR BUILDINGS FULL OF RIDES AND A BUNCH OF RIDES OUTSIDE...ALSO ALL THE GROUPS PERFORMING ON THE MAIN STAGE...PLENTY OF VENDORS...FOOD...GOOD WEATHER...SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

OGUSO805 said:


> THAT'S RIGHT CHRIS...EVERYONE DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE HOP! THAT'S GOING DOWN IN THE FAIRGOUNDS ARENA...ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW W/ 2 INDOOR BUILDINGS FULL OF RIDES AND A BUNCH OF RIDES OUTSIDE...ALSO ALL THE GROUPS PERFORMING ON THE MAIN STAGE...PLENTY OF VENDORS...FOOD...GOOD WEATHER...SEE YOU THERE!


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BEST WISHES AND AND ANOTHER SUCCESS FOR THE SHOW TIFFANY! :wave::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT, see you guys friday night!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> Tiff, call Martha when ya get a chance. She said she was tryin to get a hold of you


I'm one step ahead of you~ hahahaha, spoke to her twice and gave her the scoop!



ESEROB said:


> HI TIFFANY WE WILL BE OUT THERE ONELIFE CARCLUB


:thumbsup: Thank you ONELIFE CAR Club~~



OGUSO805 said:


> THAT'S RIGHT CHRIS...EVERYONE DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE HOP! THAT'S GOING DOWN IN THE FAIRGOUNDS ARENA...ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW W/ 2 INDOOR BUILDINGS FULL OF RIDES AND A BUNCH OF RIDES OUTSIDE...ALSO ALL THE GROUPS PERFORMING ON THE MAIN STAGE...PLENTY OF VENDORS...FOOD...GOOD WEATHER...SEE YOU THERE!


Thank you for your help Frankie!!!



JROCK said:


> BEST WISHES AND AND ANOTHER SUCCESS FOR THE SHOW TIFFANY! :wave::thumbsup::h5:



Thank you JROCK! 



SINFUL1 said:


> TTT, see you guys friday night!


Thank you Brandon, Martha and Sinful Pleasures for your help once again this year~!



*Norman Carter and The Delfonics will be playing at 3:00 PM!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOFTIN said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

CRUCEROS CAR CLUB wil be in the house...!!!! :biggrin::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

cant wait for sundays show tiffany its going to be good one!!


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

83_elco said:


> PLEBEZ C.C. pre-reg. forms in the mail.....we see u there.:thumbsup:


*x2 *


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Any one knows what time is move in time on sun


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

David Cervantes said:


> Any one knows what time is move in time on sun


we will know by tomm..


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

MOVE IN TIME ON SUN STARTS AT 6:30 AM


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine and American Bombs will be there to cover this 3rd annual event so make sure all the rides are cleaned up and sitting proper for our cameras...... Stop by the booth and check out the new issue of Impalas Magazine and the premier of American Bombs......


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

[Q


EL RAIDER said:


> :wave:


 Hey Jesse!






:wave:UOTE=85CandyCutyy;14429369]


















CRUCEROS CAR CLUB wil be in the house...!!!! :biggrin::thumbsup::yes:[/QUOTE]


Hey Cruceros!!! How you guys doing??




Stilo-G said:


> cant wait for sundays show tiffany its going to be good one!!


 Yup it totally snuck up on me too though!!! 





fantamonte said:


> *x2 *


 Hey you!




CROWDS91 said:


> MOVE IN TIME ON SUN STARTS AT 6:30 AM



Thank you Chris for being at the meeting today and covering this for me! 



Toro said:


> Impalas Magazine and American Bombs will be there to cover this 3rd annual event so make sure all the rides are cleaned up and sitting proper for our cameras...... Stop by the booth and check out the new issue of Impalas Magazine and the premier of American Bombs......


Thank you guys!!!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

Toro said:


> Impalas Magazine and American Bombs will be there to cover this 3rd annual event so make sure all the rides are cleaned up and sitting proper for our cameras...... Stop by the booth and check out the new issue of Impalas Magazine and the premier of American Bombs......


TORO..WHATS GOING ON USO..WILL SEE YOU SATURDAY AND I HAVE YOU GUYS LOCKED IN FOR THE CONCERT! DRIVE SAFE BRUTHA...:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW (SAT) THERE WILL BE A CRUISE NIGHT...EVERYONE MEETS AT THE PENNYS PARKING LOT AROUND 8PM...ITS LIKE A CAR SHOW OF ITS OWN THERE! SO EVERYONE GET YOUR RIDES READY AND LETS DO THIS...SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Move in Sunday 6:00 Am to 10:30 AM at gate 7. If your pre-registered for the convention center, you can move in Saturday between 1PM and 4 PM, or morning of the show. Any questions, give me a call at 805-704-0627. Thanks for everyone's support!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT we will be on our way shortly


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> TTT we will be on our way shortly


Cool! Are you coming to the house first??


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

CROWDS91 said:


> TTT


:wave:TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

"LATIN EMPIRE CAR CLUB IS READY"


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SO HOW DID THE SHOW GO? ANY PICS? :nicoderm::dunno:uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

KINDA QUIET AROUND HERE? :happysad::drama:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Show was good my business and club had a great time..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The show was a success. thanks to every club that came out. There were too many to name. The pin-up contest and winner were off the hook. THE DELFONICS ROCKED THE HOUSE


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

*PLEBEZ CC *
had a good time, thanks softin for put on a good show!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Progressives Rider (Mar 12, 2010)

THE SHOW WAS MESSED UP IT WAS BETTER LAST YEAR IN CAMARILLO


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

I DIDNT ATTEND THE CAMARILLO SHOW BUT I THOUGHT THIS ONE WAS GOOD BUT CAN ALWAYS BE BETTER


----------



## 805ss64 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

had a good time,thanks tiffany!!:yes:


----------



## smokes805 (Feb 17, 2010)

japos 84 said:


> had a good time,thanks tiffany!!:yes:


XX2


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SINFUL1 said:


>


Is that vato still holding his cd player?:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SINFUL1 said:


>


Hey, that looks like me!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CROWDS91 said:


> I DIDNT ATTEND THE CAMARILLO SHOW BUT I THOUGHT THIS ONE WAS GOOD BUT CAN ALWAYS BE BETTER



Let us know how brother.


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

Latin empire had a good time


----------



## atlascustoms (Feb 9, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Is that vato still holding his cd player?:roflmao::roflmao:


I went to his house this morning and he was still holding it while eating breakfast!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

atlascustoms said:


> I went to his house this morning and he was still holding it while eating breakfast!


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Is that vato still holding his cd player?:roflmao::roflmao:


I think he even slept with it to


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

GOOD SHOW TIFFANY AND CREW...THANKS FOR LETTING ME DJ IN THE HOP ARENA...MY CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME...HOPEFULLY YOU WILL HAVE IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR HERE IN SANTA MARIA:thumbsup:...TALK 2 U SOON


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING DOWN TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW. I KNOW THERE ARE MANY SHOWS TO CHOOSE FROM WHILE THIS SHOW IS STILL IN IT'S LEARNING STAGES. BUT FOR YOU GUY'S TO CHOOSE TO COME TO SUPPORT THIS BENEFIT SHOW MAKES IT VERY SPECIAL ESPECIALLY FOR THE ORGANIZATION AND ESPECIALLY THE KIDS. 

MYSELF AND THE ORGANIZATION AGAIN VERY MUCH APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR INVESTING YOUR TIME FOR THIS EVENT. THIS WAS A VERY CHALLENGING AND EXCITING WEEKEND FOR ALL OF US AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO CONTINUE DOING GOOD THINGS BEHIND THE LOWRIDER NAME WHILE STRIVING FOR CONTINUAL IMPROVEMENTS FROM SUGGESTIONS AND IDEAS FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY BECAUSE THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY I BELIEVE CAN DO AND STILL DO WONDERFUL THINGS FOR GOOD CAUSES WHEN THEY COME TOGETHER. AND GUY'S ARE CONTINUEL PROOF POSITIVE OF THAT! SO AGAIN MYSELF AND THE STAFF WOULD WHOLE HEARTLY LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR SHOWING UP TO SUPPORT THE SHOW. THIS SHOW COULDN'T HAVE HAPPEN WITH OUT YOU! Thank you!!!! Any suggestions for next year???



TIFFANY


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

SOFTIN said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING DOWN TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW. I KNOW THERE ARE MANY SHOWS TO CHOOSE FROM WHILE THIS SHOW IS STILL IN IT'S LEARNING STAGES. BUT FOR YOU GUY'S TO CHOOSE TO COME TO SUPPORT THIS BENEFIT SHOW MAKES IT VERY SPECIAL ESPECIALLY FOR THE ORGANIZATION AND ESPECIALLY THE KIDS.
> 
> MYSELF AND THE ORGANIZATION AGAIN VERY MUCH APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR INVESTING YOUR TIME FOR THIS EVENT. THIS WAS A VERY CHALLENGING AND EXCITING WEEKEND FOR ALL OF US AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO CONTINUE DOING GOOD THINGS BEHIND THE LOWRIDER NAME WHILE STRIVING FOR CONTINUAL IMPROVEMENTS FROM SUGGESTIONS AND IDEAS FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY BECAUSE THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY I BELIEVE CAN DO AND STILL DO WONDERFUL THINGS FOR GOOD CAUSES WHEN THEY COME TOGETHER. AND GUY'S ARE CONTINUEL PROOF POSITIVE OF THAT! SO AGAIN MYSELF AND THE STAFF WOULD WHOLE HEARTLY LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR SHOWING UP TO SUPPORT THE SHOW. THIS SHOW COULDN'T HAVE HAPPEN WITH OUT YOU! Thank you!!!! Any suggestions for next year???
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

OGUSO805 said:


> GOOD SHOW TIFFANY AND CREW...THANKS FOR LETTING ME DJ IN THE HOP ARENA...MY CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME...HOPEFULLY YOU WILL HAVE IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR HERE IN SANTA MARIA:thumbsup:...TALK 2 U SOON


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Any pics of the pin-up girls???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

We're pinceled in for SOFTIN's 4th Annual Benefit Car Show for Sunday August 19th, 2012 at the Santa Maria Fairpark!
I just got to come up with $1,000 deposit by next month and it will be locked in! As soon as I get that done, I'll send out a new post for 2012! 

Please keep sending me suggestions, concerns and anything you got to help next years show be bigger and better! Know any sponsors and food vendors and merchandize vendors, send them my way! I would love to have this show as big as west coast customs!  But know that will take time and a few years!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SOFTIN said:


> We're pinceled in for SOFTIN's 4th Annual Benefit Car Show for Sunday August 19th, 2012 at the Santa Maria Fairpark!
> I just got to come up with $1,000 deposit by next month and it will be locked in! As soon as I get that done, I'll send out a new post for 2012!
> 
> Please keep sending me suggestions, concerns and anything you got to help next years show be bigger and better! Know any sponsors and food vendors and merchandize vendors, send them my way! I would love to have this show as big as west coast customs!  But know that will take time and a few years!


:thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: JROCK!!! Any suggestions from anyone on Entertainment for next year??


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)

car wash next sunday sept 4th form 9am to 3pm at burger king in rialto 120 West Valley Boulevard, Rialto for the light the night walk to help cure cancer & im looking for donations for Buckets,soap,Rags & anything else you think you can donate...Please help Cure Cancer...info 909 904 3130 mary


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SOFTIN said:


> :wave: JROCK!!! Any suggestions from anyone on Entertainment for next year??


HI TIFFANY. DID YOU READ MY LAST [PM] I SENT TO YOU. IT ANSWERS THIS QUESTION AND MORE. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

JROCK said:


> HI TIFFANY. DID YOU READ MY LAST [PM] I SENT TO YOU. IT ANSWERS THIS QUESTION AND MORE. :thumbsup:


I didn't get a pm regarding entertainment. hmmm, can you please re-send??


----------

